# Hunting Barn Owl



## *Bob* (Jan 26, 2008)

I wandered down to a spot where I was tipped off about some Barn Owls nesting this afternoon.
I didn't hope for to much,it was almost dusk before they showed up and the light was terrible,also the area where they were hunting was very open and it was difficult to get close without spooking them.
I was actually quite pleased with the images in the end and will definitely go back when we finally get some decent weather.






1/1600th sec,f/4,500mm,ISO 3200.





1/640th sec,f/4,500mm.ISO 3200


----------



## Kanikula (Jan 26, 2008)

These are awsome shots! especially the first!


----------



## TCimages (Jan 26, 2008)

stunning shots!!!


----------



## ksharlow (Jan 26, 2008)

They are really beautiful.


----------



## domromer (Jan 26, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## scubabear6 (Jan 26, 2008)

Simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW!, thats all I can say....wow....


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 26, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 26, 2008)

Super clean!

Thanks for posting the settings as well, a big help(for me atleast).


----------



## ashadiow (Jan 26, 2008)

Unreal.  I can't believe that you shot those at ISO 3200 and they came out that clean.  5D?  Which Lens were you using?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 27, 2008)

Those pics are great. I dont know excactly why, but i really like the first one, killer shot


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 27, 2008)

500mm! :shock: 

Wow!
And you still get such super clear photo in that LOW light? NeatImage was your friend, wasn't it? Given you were set to ISO 3200...! Wonderful photos. I particularly like the first!!!


----------



## honoryourlife (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, beautiful pictures. The second one was my favorite.


----------



## Kazoo (Jan 27, 2008)

:thumbup: Love'em both! And you can get shots this good when the light's not in your favour, great job. Dig how you caught the own scanning for prey in the first one.


----------



## Spidy (Jan 27, 2008)

Both are very nice shots. I'm actually drawn to the second one for some reason.


----------



## TAGMAN (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful!!!  Really sharp, I loved both of them.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 28, 2008)

nice hooters


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 28, 2008)

These are absolutely stunning!  I love the white on the edges of his wings in the first photo.


----------



## Mathias13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nicely captured


----------



## Campbell (Jan 28, 2008)

Unbelievable shots! ISO3200 with that kind of clarity? I'm speechless.


----------



## Yahoozy (Jan 29, 2008)

that's awesome dude!
great work!


----------



## Mesoam (Jan 29, 2008)

#1 does it for me!


----------



## .Serenity. (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful shots. I love how the owl is looking at you in the first picture. Fantastic capture.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 29, 2008)

wait... iso 3200?!?! what camera did u use?!


----------



## sweet skunk (Feb 3, 2008)

Good work!


----------

